# Behavior Control Using Food?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love Dr KarenBecker and thought I'd share this interesting information. It is called 
"A Brilliant New Way to Treat Your Dog's Behavior"
Hope you find it interesting too!










It brought back to mind when I was a young Mom and the 'sugar' issue of causing hyperactivity!LOL!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I love Dr. Karen Becker too. Everything she wrote in that article is so spot on for me. I've read lots about canine nutrition and carbs and how they can block absorption of other nutrients if given too much and how most commercial food is way over loaded with carbs...not just grain but way too many other carbs too. And how dogs need lots of protein, even dogs with kidney disease, as they're finding out but the protein must be high quality. Dogs get their energy from fat and protein, not carbs. Everything she says makes perfect sense to me. And I totally agree that to try to modify behavior by depriving a dog of proper and adequate nutrition is beyond comprehension. Thanks for sharing Molly! What a great contribution!:adore:


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Fascinating read. I am going to share this with a friend who is a neuro scientist. I am slowly educating him about Dogs, in general, and appropriate foods for them. Thank goodness he is open minded. At age 53 he has his first dog and is interested in learning more about his care.

Thank you so much for sharing this, Molly's Mom!

Cathy


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

First of all, to change nutrients, you haf'ta have a dog that will EAT! lol

Mr. Picky is not one of those dogs, unfortunately. After four years of arm-wrestling him over food, we achieved a satisfactory routine and kibble combo a year ago. (You can't believe how pleased I am to have eliminated that source of stress from our lives.)

The day I realized that he would starve for days before finishing his bowl, but if I took a fork and stirred it up he'd eat it immediately, was our crowning glory. Who could have known, eh? He was likely quite pleased when he taught me that trick. 

Anyway, now he's happy, I'm happy... finally! There will be no 'changes'.


----------

